# Evacuation of Hematoma w/open wound



## Mklaubauf (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi,
This patient had a 9cm skin laceration/wound.   There was a 20 cm. hematoma in this wound.   So my physician evacuated the hematoma and then he just Tacked down the skin flap for this.   Would I code this as an intermediate repair, size 9cm?  Please help
Marci Klaubauf, CPC


----------

